# Prescription Medication and Enrollment



## othinn (24 Aug 2011)

I am currently on prescription pain medication (non-narcotic) for a previous injury which resulted in Nerve Damage to my knee. It is assumed by my doctors I will need to remain on this medication for the forseeable future, however, my knee itself is fine both with strength and endurance. Physical activity does not aggravate the knee, the pain from the nerve is steady.
Will this (in anyone's experience) prevent me from joining? Will i be required to go through basic without my prescription? Has anyone else seen or heard of something similar?
Any info would help, thx.


----------



## medicineman (24 Aug 2011)

My crystal ball says you'll need a note from your doctor and possibly your pain specialist when you do your recruit medical and then, it'll be up to the Recruit Medical Office inBorden/Ottawa.

MM


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (27 Aug 2011)

I can tell you that I was deemed unfit as I was taking a medication prn, which is "as needed". It is not a narcotic, but a mild sleep aid. I reported it when I had my medical done and he felt there wouldn't be any problems. I informed him I had only taken it about 3 or 4 times in the 6 months previous. I had to get a letter from my doctor and he wrote I had stopped the medication and I had handed it in to him. 
A few weeks later I received the "letter of doom" saying I was unfit for military service because of the medication. I was very disappointed as I had everything else done and approved and was so close to getting merit listed. Not much I can do about it, but I will say that any little medication, no matter the type or how often you take it, can jeopardize your chances.


----------

